# Long Island - Salt, Salt/Sand, Liquid Deicing



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Any plow contractors in need of De-icing services, we are available to sub in Suffolk County. Salt/sand, straight salt, liquid, as well as bagged ice melt available. Ice melt available by the bag or by the pallet picked up, or delivered to your site. Spreader trucks from 4yd to 8yd. Liquid available for lots or for spraying your stock pile. Also have skid steers and loaders available in select locations in Suffolk. Competitive prices, charge accounts available.

P. APONTE
631/582-8245


----------



## Big Al 2 (Nov 1, 2003)

please email pricing for salt/sand by the yard picked up and also delivered to nassau county. thanks
[email protected]


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Email sent, thanks.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Bumpety Bump. Salt & Salt/Sand in stock, got another truckload of ice melt coming in by the end of the week.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Well guys, it's that time of year again. We got our first delivery yesterday, and have arrangements for bagged material by the end of the month. :salute:


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

we're gonna stockpile salt salt this year at our bayshore yard if you're interested


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

bluerage94;807237 said:


> we're gonna stockpile salt salt this year at our bayshore yard if you're interested


How much on straight bulk per ton figuring on 25 ton to start delivered to middle island/ridge?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Can you PM me some pricing on bagged, per pallet picked up? What do you carry? Peladow? Thanks.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I know we will be at $55yd loaded for salt/sand. I will find out numbers for bagged material and straight salt tomorrow.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Stan;808258 said:


> How much on straight bulk per ton figuring on 25 ton to start delivered to middle island/ridge?


I could do $95.00 per ton and $75.00 to deliver to Ridge.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*bump for a good guy*

Paul if you are around the yard on fri give me a call. I'll drop by w that coffee and maybee a donuts
or email [email protected]
Scott


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Maybe we can do lunch or something. I have to run some material in the morning so I'll be in and out till later in the afternoon. Give me a buzz I'll be around probably in slow mode from stuffing my fat face with turkey!


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

paponte;877160 said:


> Maybe we can do lunch or something. I have to run some material in the morning so I'll be in and out till later in the afternoon. Give me a buzz I'll be around probably in slow mode from stuffing my fat face with turkey!


Your good at that fat boy. I need a price on 100.34 tons of Calcium delivered


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

NNJSnow;878106 said:


> Your good at that fat boy. I need a price on 100.34 tons of Calcium delivered


Wow... talking about a Turkey!! Jeff you'd have to remortgage your house to be able to afford 100 tons of calcium! But if ya needed it I'd truck it to ya for around $50k payup


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking for a skid of bagged rock salt in Suffolk Co. picked up or delivered.

John
631 654-4800


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

No bagged salt, best I could do is load bulk salt in a super sac. Sorry.


----------

